# VHS to DVD Questions



## Prior22 (May 10, 2006)

I'm considering buying a VHS to DVD recorder and have a few questions. Would it be capable of converting copyrighted videos? I ask this because I have about a dozen Sports Illustrated videos from the early 90's, as well as WWE and WCW videos, and wasn't sure whether there was technology in place to prevent this from occurring.

Also is there any risk of the recorded disks not playing in other DVD players? I have a Sony NS700H. Would it be capable of playing discs recorded from a VHS/DVD recorder? Thanks.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

If the tapes have copy protection, then the recorder won't be able to copy them. You'll just have to try them and see what happens.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Prior22 said:


> Also is there any risk of the recorded disks not playing in other DVD players? I have a Sony NS700H. Would it be capable of playing discs recorded from a VHS/DVD recorder? Thanks.


The Sony is capable of playing home-recorded disks. That's not a guarantee that it will work, but it should. As long as a disk you make is finalized, it should play in most players these days.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

My wife made DVDs of a family movie and nobody had any issues playing the copies. But it's still a matter of the player.


----------



## BuckeyeSeabee (Jun 10, 2010)

Have you considered a PVR? If your PC has a DVD burner, this may be a better option for you. You'll need a PVR you can plug your VCR into.


----------

